# Leather Tear Needs A Fixin'



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a small cut in my leather on the back door panel. Other then buying a whole new armrest, what can I do? 

Has anyone used any good leather repair kits? Leather Magic? 

Attached are some pictures... 

:bawling:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

duct tape baayybbee!!! Is that an ice skate wound?


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

*Duct Tape*

Now why didn't I think of that ?¿? 

No Really... Anyone have any experience fixing something like this?


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

How did that happen?


----------



## drewcwsj (Jan 9, 2004)

*Leather repair*

Check out the leather repair FAQ at www.carcareonline.com. It won't be easy.

http://carcareonline.com/howto.aspx


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

*Not Sure how it happened...*

Probably when I was moving something... :eeps:

Anyone know of a good place I could take it, in Southern California?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

CRZY BMW said:


> I have a small cut in my leather on the back door panel. Other then buying a whole new armrest, what can I do?
> 
> Has anyone used any good leather repair kits? Leather Magic?
> 
> ...


We have a "leather guy" that comes by the dealership every week to make various interior repairs and touch ups, and I'm pretty sure he could fix something like that. You should check with the service department or used car manager at your local dealer-- I'm sure they have someone that they used to fix their cars, and it is usually a great deal cheaper than replacing anything.


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> We have a "leather guy" that comes by the dealership every week to make various interior repairs and touch ups, and I'm pretty sure he could fix something like that. You should check with the service department or used car manager at your local dealer-- I'm sure they have someone that they used to fix their cars, and it is usually a great deal cheaper than replacing anything.


Great Idea, I never thought of that! I'll check into it and let you know how it goes.


----------

